# Australian non resident



## SmilingOne (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello

I am half Spanish half Australian but hold an Australian Passport. Never been to Australia yet and I am planning to go soon.
Not sure if you can help me...
I´d like to be able to speak to someone about job opportunities as life and working seems to be quite different from Spain to Oz.
Have had a weird kind of professional life and would like to speak to someone privately if possible about realistic expectations career wise in Australia. If not, I´ll just post my questions here...


Many thanks
Best wishes
B


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

SmilingOne said:


> Hello
> 
> I am half Spanish half Australian but hold an Australian Passport. Never been to Australia yet and I am planning to go soon.
> Not sure if you can help me...
> ...


My sole exposure to Spanish work culture was as a tourist sitting at a cafe opposite a police station in Madrid commiserating with myself over a camera just reported stolen [ fortunately an older one ] I noticed a couple of business types at a table for lunch, one of whom would half fill a glass with red wine and then top it up with what was either water or whatever.

That piqued my curiosity to try an opening Spanish line to find the guys english was excellent and so followed up with why destroy what may have been a good wine - Answer was he would not be so pissed back at work!!
And I trhought they would all have a Siesta!

No siestas in Australia [ unless you can get away with it ] and though there're always business lunches, unless you're the top boss most people will be cautious as to drinking for lunch and it's a real No No in most work areas where physical work/safety is involved.

Our work places are very much developed around an eight hour work day, some people having a paid/unpaid lunch half hour/hours lunch break 11- 12, 12-1 or 1-2 with work days usually starting @ 7-9 and finishing 4-6 with some variations and then of course many industries having shift work.

But look, ask away and you'll see if you can get more info.


----------



## SmilingOne (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello Wanderer
Thanks for the trip back to the spanish past...Haven´t had a siesta in any of my jobs up here...and no alcohol either!

Different working times aren´t a problem, what I meant was more in the lines of understanding the type of jobs are offered.

Is there a specific place or agency where you can show your resumee and receive some kind of advise or realistic job opportunities?

Have been more of a 4 wheel drive type of worker, from freelancing, television, war correspondent, written press, complementary therapist, travel assistant in an insurance company with full studies at the university in Political Sciences, speaking several languages...a bit of a mish mash really...

Best wishes,
B


----------

